# Am I a softy??



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I just watched a yote video on youtube where a guy was toying with a downed yote that was still alive. I do not trap for the sole reason, I dont have the heart to shoot an animal stuck in a trap. With that being said, if you can do it, more power to you and I DO NOT have an issue with it. When I shoot, I try to make dang sure the animal will be deceased immediatley or shortly thereafter and not lay there and suffer to where Im in a position to where I have to shoot it again while it stares me in the face. Maybe Im just a big ole weakling, but Im comfortable with it and will take the lashing for being a softy. Again, I DO NOT have an issue with trappers or others who can put a trapped animal down. Im a hunter and would be totally hipocritcal if I was complaining about it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I get where you are coming from. I think most are in the same boat. No one wants to see anything suffer.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Agreed, most don't want to see things suffer no matter how much they want them dead. Those that do, well, let's just say they have other issues and I wouldn't consider them sportsmen.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

_I agree as well though I trapped alot in my younger days. I think I just avoided the eye contact and dispatched everything as fast as possible to move on to the next set and make sure they didnt get away. I had to put my last pet down that was one of the closest pets I had and that wasnt easy but he didnt like vets and I was going to make him go through that._


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with everyone who's responded. I try to get it done humanely and as fast as possible. I believe that's all part of sportsman/hunter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

doubletap48 said:


> I just watched a yote video on youtube where a guy was toying with a downed yote that was still alive. I do not trap for the sole reason, I dont have the heart to shoot an animal stuck in a trap. With that being said, if you can do it, more power to you and I DO NOT have an issue with it. When I shoot, I try to make dang sure the animal will be deceased immediatley or shortly thereafter and not lay there and suffer to where Im in a position to where I have to shoot it again while it stares me in the face. Maybe Im just a big ole weakling, but Im comfortable with it and will take the lashing for being a softy. Again, I DO NOT have an issue with trappers or others who can put a trapped animal down. Im a hunter and would be totally hipocritcal if I was complaining about it.


I don't know who the moron was that was playing with an injured animal, but it certainly isn't someone i'd ever hunt with again. I'd darn sure give him a ration of chit for doing it and if he didn't speak to me again that would be OK.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Hunting is one thing, toying with an animal that's downed but alive is another matter. We all prefer to make the shot good and clean.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

To bad the yote didn't get up and take off his grapes

One less sicko around to ruin the sport and his kids 
Hope he feels bad about it. Shame on him


----------



## Hmille10 (Oct 24, 2012)

Im in the same boat as the rest of you. If i have to finish an animal off i try to do it as quickly as possible. If anyone can toy with a wounded animal and enjoy it suffering then they dont deserve their privileges as a hunter. They are clearly doing it for some sick other reasons.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I was pretty disturbed by it. Poking a downed yote with the muzzle of the gun while it's trying to crawl off. It only had use of its front legs. I'm glad I'm not the only one who tries their best to take em down fast and pain free as possible.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

or how about the guy that ties live coyotes out by one hind leg and lets his dogs attack it? Or when he wounds coyotes on purpose so his dogs can trail and kill it?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Times have changed a lot and views are different and training ways have advanced as well since I was young. I remember the pups needed the blood to get them going and make them want to hunt. I remember jumping cats or raccoons out in order to give the young dogs training the prey had a chance to prove it worthiness to escape ( and they did some times 30 to 40% not to mention the dogs lost to drowning by the wise old ridge runners who got the dogs out in the water) and this gave the pups the desire to hunt I do not remember this as a make that s_b suffer or anything along those lines. I was brought up to be humane and respect the animal I hunted and if I killed it it had a purpose either to eat or process the fur as a renewable resource though i don't believe that was the term used then. I understand what we do today can and is often used against us and what I have said does not advocate abuse to any thing but views have changed over the years. Hanging coyotes is offensive to alot of people but to the rancher who lost 30 calves this year it is a relief. Show me what kind of kindness is shown too the animal in the animal world . I practice and shoot hundreds of rounds if not thousands to make sure I hit where I aim to be humane and allow me the abilities to enjoy to the most of my sport when time permits. I do not and will not allow anything to be inhumanely killed or punished in anyway whether human or animal if i have anything to do with it. For me to list the animals I have ate would make most people squeamish to think of eating though I found it quite good and different from the norm. I have ate more wild game than there is (normal)meats out there. I am getting carried away here and probably could go on for sometime but I often feel offended by the Almighty better than thou views of the modern day sportsman that turns his back on the way things were though they may not have been right, but the way they were. I applaud the progress we have made as sportsman and know the importance of unification by strength in numbers to support our beliefs and to carry on the rights for our children to enjoy and carry on. i am rambling and hope this makes since to those who understand what I mean but also allow others to understand the growth we have made in the years past and the years to come!! This may P____FF some but others will agree too what I have said for it is neither right or wrong but the simple truth to what was!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well put BigD, Well put.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I think most everyone on this site will agree that when we try and take a animal we try and do it as fast and as clean as possible. We also have to come to terms with the fact that sometimes it will not allways work that way but as long as we try I think that is a true sportsman. As for the guy on youtube I to am not a fan of this and I also hate it when people feel the need to post these videos on the internet. The last thing we need to do is give the tree huggers some more ammo.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"you tube" therein lies the problem. Give an idiot a medium and they will do the unthinkable.

BigD, very well stated!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

doubletap48 said:


> I just watched a yote video on youtube where a guy was toying with a downed yote that was still alive. I do not trap for the sole reason, I dont have the heart to shoot an animal stuck in a trap. With that being said, if you can do it, more power to you and I DO NOT have an issue with it. When I shoot, I try to make dang sure the animal will be deceased immediatley or shortly thereafter and not lay there and suffer to where Im in a position to where I have to shoot it again while it stares me in the face. Maybe Im just a big ole weakling, but Im comfortable with it and will take the lashing for being a softy. Again, I DO NOT have an issue with trappers or others who can put a trapped animal down. Im a hunter and would be totally hipocritcal if I was complaining about it.


 Well you are soft doubletap48. "don't have the heart" but you hunt coyote? And "you don't have an issue with it" but it sounds like you have an issue with trapping or shooting an animal that's looking you in the eyes. As you said that's why you don't trap. You keep saying words like "stuck" "trapped"and "suffer" maybe you are not comfortable with harvesting an animal at least up close. I not putting you down I am just letting you know what I think! You did ask! I trapped for some years and I didn't shoot any animals in a trap, I would smack them between the eyes with the blunt end of a small axe. Or I would make sets with instant kill traps. I never let a animal suffer and any one who would is an sick *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* who needs some help! 99.9% of hunters/trappers would never let an animal suffer. So snap out of it doubletap48 you will get over it, it's just a part of harvesting animals. One more thing I assume you don't keep the fur of the animals you shoot? Now that is something I have an issue with! I am done venting and hope you don't hate me for giving my .02...azpredator


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

AZ, I think u took this subject waaaay to far. Ok, everyone gets it, ur a modern day Rambo from the sounds of what ur saying....kudo's to u tough guy. I personally don't trap because I am less of a man than u I guess.... Have u ever seen me talk down to any trapper or say its cruel????..,,no u haven't. I said I CANNOT DO IT PERSONALLY and that's me and don't have an issue with anyone trapping. As matter of fact, I do keep the furs...so does that upgrade me to a Jeremiah Johnson (not a Rambo like u by no means)??? Sounds like ur the only one getting butt hurt over anything. I guess there's always one tough guy in the crowd and gotta b a wet blanket (you). And obviously u didn't get the other part of my first post, I expressed my opinion as far as toying with a wounded animal and making a public video about it. Oh well, I hope u don't destroy all of my threads.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, oh ......internet fight.......internet fight.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hay, I tryed to delete the other one! Iam going hunting... Sorry if I hurt you feelings doubletap48...


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I refuse to get into a fight via Internet. It goes on and on forever and nobody wins. I'm not offended at all, I just think ya read to far into my post. I'm sure we'd get along just fine if we ever met up. I'd like to hear some trapping stories and how u all learned how to do it and tricks of the trade.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I realize Im new here and totally cool with a lil beating here and there. I just dont want ppl thinking Im some sort of tree hugger and have a jaded view on things. I enjoy reading all the posts and topics on this site. Ive had all of my questions answered by just reading old posts. Furthermore, everyone has been super nice. I respect everyones views and ways of doin things for the most part unless its cruelty and intentional. I never once said trappers are a bunch of heartless A-holes and need to be outlawed. I would never say that, i just cant do it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

there's nothing wrong with being a tree hugger. I hug one every time I climb up with my one piece climber


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> there's nothing wrong with being a tree hugger. I hug one every time I climb up with my one piece climber


LOL! i like ur train of thought.


----------



## Hmille10 (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread was actually a good conversation at first...but then there is always that one guy that takes it too far







.... From the looks of it azpredator you actually agree with doubletap48, but misunderstood his post and assumed stuff about him


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmille10 said:


> This thread was actually a good conversation at first...but then there is always that one guy that takes it too far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am over it hmille10 go back a read his post again, I think your confused... OVER.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

easy guys...we're all in this together.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am Sorry it must be a full moon...Sorry doubletap48...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

And herein lie the beauty of Predator Talk. A conversation that could go wrong ends in civility.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Read yalls posts n to each his own i guess. On a personal experience note. I am a hunter that believes a clean kill is a swift kill,wether by blade or bullet...or like my granny did,n ring their necks. But as a man that had to feed his kids, i once worked at kagle foods...n saw 80,000 chickens dispatched n 12 hrs time. This is a daily thing. We are predators are we not. Dont think ur a softy my friend...ur just human. My grandfather wuldnt shoot what he trapped...didnt want holes n his pelts. People n general can b cruel.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> you're new here.......trust me it won't go on and on.....that's one of the things I love about this site.....they don't put up with crap slinging.


 Yea we're into dung now. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It can be a touchy subject but I feel the same. If you have to torture an animal you're quite the sick BAS%^^D and I don't roll with folks like that. It's not being soft. It's called being a human. We're all in this together, so if you don't agree with this subject just move on and read something else. We're all hunters and trappers here not sadists.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

AZ, it's all good man! Thank u for te apology and as for my response to ur post, my apologies for being sensitive. As for everyone else who's replied to my initial post, thank u for ur thoughts and opinions everyone. It was just a general thought that came to mind and when I saw that video I was pretty disturbed how someone could toy with a wounded animal and laugh while doin it. I enjoy this forum and have learned a huge amt in my short time here.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

bones44 said:


> not sadists.


That's not what I heard....but they probably weren't talking about hunting and trapping.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well most of us...LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

And with that comment the hokey pokey music slowly starts fading away as the sadnist starts filling the void of the silence created!

Sorry couldn't resist

But seriously this is what has made PT the site that it is and will continue to be and why I continue to be a member!! My respect to you.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Doubletap48, do you have any hunting pics or pics of your rifle or the gear you use?


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

SHampton said:


> Doubletap48, do you have any hunting pics or pics of your rifle or the gear you use?


Yeah, I have quite a few on my phone. How do I post pics? As far as the gun I use, I use an AR15 or a 22.250. I use a foxpro Fury call. On my AR15 i use a 3x9 leupold and my 22.250 I use a 18x simmons. I couldnt afford an 18x leupold. I load my own bullets. Ive been using 53grain sierra boat tail hollow points. They dont leave big ole exit holes.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I don't know who the moron was that was playing with an injured animal, but it certainly isn't someone i'd ever hunt with again. I'd darn sure give him a ration of chit for doing it and if he didn't speak to me again that would be OK.


----------------------
The coyote University guy maybe?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That doesn't sound like something Tony would do.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> That doesn't sound like something Tony would do.


--------------------------------------
I don't know who's video the original poster was speaking of, but here is a bit of information I feel a need to share. It probably wasn't the best idea to show it on a video to be seen by the public, but the practice of teaching a decoy dog to hate coyotes is simply part of it's training. I do not know that ALL decoy dog trainers do that, but I think that I am safe in saying that MOST of them do. This is not to say that they shoot coyotes for purpose of wounding them though. They try to kill the coyotes quickly just like all of us do. Coyotes being the stubborn creatures that they are, will often run a long way, and fight for long periods before they realize that they are dead. Decoy dogs are sort of like people. When they get bit by a coyote, they tend to not like it very much and they remember the experience.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So true Rich, doesnt make it wrong I guess, but it is one thing that shouldnt be shown on a video to the public just for the purpose of showing the cruelty. Nothing wrong with a dog attacking what ever it has been trained to hunt, just dont show dog it !


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

The video didnt have decoy dogs. I dont know where anyone got the idea of the video involving decoy dogs. The video showed a wounded coyote (after it had been shot) trying to get get away using only its front legs and the guy was poking the coyote with the muzzle of his gun and toying with the wounded coyote and laughing in the camera. This went on for several minutes then he finally put several rounds in it to finish it off. Of course the first 2 rounds just inflicted more pain (wasnt aiming to kill it) and finally he shot it in the head.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Not to get off topic again, but I have a comment concerning the training of decoy dogs. I have 2 of them, both of which I am the sole trainer. Neither of them hates coyotes and neither of them has ever put a tooth in a coyote unless the coyotes charges in and attacks and it's fighting back. My dogs "decoy" they don't recover or track, they put coyotes in my lap, literally. Randy Roede, Kelly Jackson, Cal Taylor and Jeff Writer combined have 9 of the best dogs you will ever see and they don't train their dogs to hate or attack coyotes, they train them to decoy and bring coyotes closer and bring other coyotes in that might be hanging back watching. The best decoy work happens May-Sept so this time of the year the coyote usually just checks up and looks at the dog and will haul butt if the dog goes after him. Anyway, that's my 2 cents. Each to his own on how to train one.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

And let me clarify, I am by no means a dog trainer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK so i guess we're done here ? Everyone over the full moon ? Good ! I was about to offer some Midol......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> OK so i guess we're done here ? Everyone over the full moon ? Good ! I was about to offer some Midol......


 We dont like to dip in other peoples personal stash Don..but thanks anyways.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The fact is, there are MANY parts of hunting and trapping that just don't need to be made public on the internet. Like has already been stated though, when you give an idiot a tool like YouTube, they will use it to hang all of us.

Heck, i've been guilty of posting some controversial stuff up on youtube. I enjoy what I do and I like to share it with others. The problem is, the antis love to dig this stuff up and use it against all of us.

So go out and have fun, and even video tape it. When it comes to posting it online though, leave the questionable stuff on the cutting room floor. For all of us and the future of our sport, it's the least we can do.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

+ 1 on the above.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I should not have used the word cruelty, but to me certain ways of training dogs are IMO wrong. I am not talking just about decoy dogs , from what I have seen most do not train them to attack like Hampton has already stated. I think Rich and I are mostly talking about training dogs (with the wrong methods) and then showing it on a video for all to see.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

From what I've heard "snake breaking" would be a fine example of that, and it doesn't even pertain just to hunting dogs.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> there's nothing wrong with being a tree hugger. I hug one every time I climb up with my one piece climber


have you ever hugged a black locust


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting thread for sure, even the opposing views. I havent seen the video but the posts here paint the picture well. Trapping is a way of life for many and I do not oppose it. Putting a finishing round in any animal is hard to do but needs to be done swiftly so the critter doesnt suffer. I dont think the OP is a softy at all, just compassion for gods creatures.....if thats where you think they came from. But thats a whole nother topic..........

NFF


----------

